# Burton Decal?



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

TheBigL420 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a Burton white or pink 8x8-10x10 decal/sticker?
> **NOT EBAY**


Google "Burton decal pink -ebay"?


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

well I got one from Ebay (although I probably paid too much, but hey its Burton what'd you expect)...I dont see why you would have problem with ebay?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

contact burton is probably your best option


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i got mine @ Darkside in VT when i was at Stowe a few weeks ago


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Enigmatic said:


> well I got one from Ebay (although I probably paid too much, but hey its Burton what'd you expect)...I dont see why you would have problem with ebay?


im sure burton didnt make it lol...
some vinyl shops will do it, some wont because its copyright infringement.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go down to your local hard ware store get some 3m vinyl adhesive in the color you want and just stencil it out.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Go down to your local hard ware store get some 3m vinyl adhesive in the color you want and just stencil it out.


hey thats a great idea. i didnt know they made such a thing


----------

